# B&S 11 hp / Stiga Park 2000E dies when blades engage



## Bjorn Holm (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello

I have a problem with my B&S 11 hp (252707)

When i engage the blades, the engine dies after a while. It is very weak.

I have adjusted the carburator, and it is running fine without any load.

any suggestions??

Björn


----------

